# spf makes my face sting!



## Alexa (Mar 1, 2006)

okay well, some of you may remember when i posted about bare minerals making my face sting. i've finally figured out that it's the SPF that's causing it. i sweat a lot because of a thyroid problem and if i have anything with SPF on my skin, it starts stinging/burning so bad that it seriously feels like my skin is burning off.

i dont know what to do. obviously it's important to wear SPF but what if i'm allergic to it!?!? this is driving me insane. i can't even wearing foundation with SPF in it because of this. *sighs* i always use a primer under my face stuff and that doesn't help either.

sorry but this has been bugging me for the past couple of months -.- stupid allergies.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm allergic to many sun protection agents, however find that shiseido's sun protection products do not cause me any problems. Perhaps give their stuff a try?


----------



## Alexa (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I'm allergic to many sun protection agents, however find that shiseido's sun protection products do not cause me any problems. Perhaps give their stuff a try?_

 
ohh i will! thanks so much!


----------



## Shawna (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll have to try that too.  I am allergic to titanium dioxide and zinc oxide.  I can't even use baby sunscreen.  I break out in hives right away.  Probably why I am so stinking pale


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 2, 2006)

How are you with pure vitamin E cream? 

It is supposed to be a natural sun protector though I don't think I'd rely on it alone out in Australia (sun is soooo harsh, even brownies like me burn).


----------



## Alexa (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_How are you with pure vitamin E cream? 

It is supposed to be a natural sun protector though I don't think I'd rely on it alone out in Australia (sun is soooo harsh, even brownies like me burn)._

 
i use pure vitamin E oil when i have dry patches on my skin and i'm fine. i'll definitely look into this as well, thank you!


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 2, 2006)

shiseido just came out with an extra gentle spf33 lotion


----------

